# PFD for toddlers



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

G'day guys,

My young bloke is just over 2 and around 15kg and I want to buy a pfd for him so he can come out with me on the yak (shallow enclosed waters only). Just wondering which pfds you can recommend (definitely only Type 1s) as there are quite a few out there (not interested in the cheap brick style ones for obvious reason).

I was thinking about something like this https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_itemdetail.asp?cat=144&item=18601&intAbsolutePage=1

Thanks in advance

Marty


----------



## GT79 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have two "littlies" that quite enjoy time on the boat, kayak, ski tube etc.
For them I have two different PFDs (only due to buying at different times)
One is a Body Glove, the other is an Axis PFDs Bay Master 100.
My prerequisites when purchasing were :
had to be PFD 1
had to be full wrap around : not straps
next two together 
had to have a full "bottom" or seat : again not just a strap
and definitely a decent grab handle at the back so if the worst should happen they can be picked up very easily on the first attempt without getting cut in half.
These all came together to maximise comfort also, we all know how quick the fun ends when the kids are not happy.
Hope this helps your decision.

GT79


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.ultrapfd.com.au/default.asp?PageID=50

These are really good. Have one for my kids and they actually like wearing it. They have been wearing it in pool whilst we are on holidays and they allow for a lot of movement as well. Check out eBay as kids grow quickly and should be heaps on second hand market.


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi All
Old thread but it seems relevant.
Just started taking my son (4) out with me fishing (shallow enclosed waters only). I have the following safety precautions in place:
Type 1 PFD (I wear type 2)
Handheld marine VHF
smoke and light flares
Child tethered loosely to boat
The boat is a Perception Tribe, which seats two adults and a child.
I would welcome any further suggestions...


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Peter_M said:


> Hi All
> Old thread but it seems relevant.
> Just started taking my son (4) out with me fishing (shallow enclosed waters only). I have the following safety precautions in place:
> Type 1 PFD (I wear type 2)
> ...


Peter I personally wouldn't tether anybody to a kayak. If your going to do that make sure you carry on your PFD a good rope cutting knife incase it tangles around his neck or limbs.
Make sure the PFD fits securely and is comfortable, get junior swimming with it on so he knows he is safe. Teach him to float on his back with it on. If he is comfortable with jumping in and out of the kayak thats even better......you should do the same. The biggest problem when you fall out is panic. You dont think straight when your panicking. 
Carry a mobile phone in a waterproof pouch with the closest VMR on the speed dial or just ring 000 if its an emergency. Sometimes a phone can be better than a VHF radio, sometimes its the other way around.


----------

